# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  CNC fiber laser của Haianhelectric .

## haianhelectric

Không phải DIY đâu nhé mọi người, hàng mình mua rồi mà bên nhà máy cứ dùng tẹt rồi còn đem ra để quảng cáo nữa chứ..

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, ducmoctx, emptyhb, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, ronaldinho_07

----------


## terminaterx300

nhìn panel dk ko dc đẳng cấp cho lắm

----------


## haianhelectric

À, bọn TQ này khó chới lắm, ảnh nó gửi mẫu máy khi ký hợp đồng nó thế này:
còn thực tế thì như video.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

con này rơi vào tầm nhiêu vậy bác,cái cắt ống là option ậ

----------


## ducmoctx

Bổ sung cái video này em chộp được từ bên nhà máy này.

----------


## haianhelectric

Con này tầm 1,95 tỷ về đến tận cửa nhà, chưa bao gồm thuế. Phần cắt ống là option.

----------

Khoa C3, ronaldinho_07

----------


## haianhelectric

Thông số máy:

----------


## haianhelectric

Vừa rồi mình có đi triển lãm Quảng Châu,và đi đến vài đối tác làm để làm việc mới biết được có phải đến 40 đến 50 công ty lắp ráp và sản xuất máy cnc fiber laser. Vấn đề là tìm được bọn nào chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ để mua mới khó, muốn vậy phải đến trực tiếp nhà máy chúng nó tìm hiểu, còn cứ cưỡi ngựa xem hoa, tin vào quảng cáo trên WEB có mà vỡ mặt. Bài học nhãn tiền cho mình là đây, cái máy trên nó không sản xuất mà nó mua của thằng khác sau đó dán mác của nó vào rồi quảng cáo như thật.
Sau khi về mình đã liên lạc với một loạt đối tác để hỏi giá, cấu hình và đã có giá tương đối rẻ ( rẻ nhất Việt Nam luôn), vây ai có nhu cầu mua máy laser fiber hoặc tư vấn về máy có thể liên lạc với mình nhé.
Ví dụ về giá: Máy 500 W cấu hình thấp đồ TQ, nguồn Raycut, đầu cắt TQ giá tầm 950 triệu.
Máy 500 W cấu hình cao cấp, nguồn IPG, đầu cắt Thụy Sỹ, động cơ Servo Nhật, hoặc Pháp, tốc độ cao giá tầm 1.15 Tỷ.
Đang hỏi nó con 300W mà chưa thấy nó trả lời.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Vừa rồi mình có đi triển lãm Quảng Châu,và đi đến vài đối tác làm để làm việc mới biết được có phải đến 40 đến 50 công ty lắp ráp và sản xuất máy cnc fiber laser. Vấn đề là tìm được bọn nào chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ để mua mới khó, muốn vậy phải đến trực tiếp nhà máy chúng nó tìm hiểu, còn cứ cưỡi ngựa xem hoa, tin vào quảng cáo trên WEB có mà vỡ mặt. Bài học nhãn tiền cho mình là đây, cái máy trên nó không sản xuất mà nó mua của thằng khác sau đó dán mác của nó vào rồi quảng cáo như thật.
> Sau khi về mình đã liên lạc với một loạt đối tác để hỏi giá, cấu hình và đã có giá tương đối rẻ ( rẻ nhất Việt Nam luôn), vây ai có nhu cầu mua máy laser fiber hoặc tư vấn về máy có thể liên lạc với mình nhé.
> Ví dụ về giá: Máy 500 W cấu hình thấp đồ TQ, nguồn Raycut, đầu cắt TQ giá tầm 950 triệu.
> Máy 500 W cấu hình cao cấp, nguồn IPG, đầu cắt Thụy Sỹ, động cơ Servo Nhật, hoặc Pháp, tốc độ cao giá tầm 1.15 Tỷ.
> Đang hỏi nó con 300W mà chưa thấy nó trả lời.


rồi bảo hành bảo tỏi sao bác
ôi giá thế thì ước mơ cắt ống laser 1mm của em có cửa rồi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## terminaterx300

> rồi bảo hành bảo tỏi sao bác
> ôi giá thế thì ước mơ cắt ống laser 1mm của em có cửa rồi


ngoài nó cắt gia công rẻ bèo mà méo làm, giờ đú máy riêng, kinh qué

----------


## haianhelectric

> rồi bảo hành bảo tỏi sao bác
> ôi giá thế thì ước mơ cắt ống laser 1mm của em có cửa rồi


Bảo hành 2 năm, giá trên đã về tận cửa nhà rồi đó bạn.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Công ty bán máy - Yaskawa viết sai. Lỗi nhỏ, ảnh hưởng lớn, không có chữ Japan, tưởng có hàng fake!

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Công ty bán máy - Yaskawa viết sai. Lỗi nhỏ, ảnh hưởng lớn, không có chữ Japan, tưởng có hàng fake!


Thiếu chữ "S" thật. Nói chung hợp đồng có ổn đến mấy mà không tìm hiểu công ty đối tác vẫn toi như thường, máy mình mua động cơ yaskawa, khi sang nghiệm  thu nó là Schneider, bắt nó thay nó bảo 1 tuần ok, về nhà nó bảo không có hàng phải 1 tháng, điên hết cả tiết, thôi thì cho qua, vì mình biết nó không sản xuất mà mua lại của thằng khác, mục đích là nó bán mấy cái máy chấn với cắt cho mình nên nó cứ báo đại là có. May mà tìm hiểu thằng làm máy laser này thuộc loại tốt nên cũng ok.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## chetaocnc

Schneider hàng của Đức mà chẳng lẽ thua Nhật hả anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

máy về chưa anh?

----------


## imechavn

Bác báo giá dịch vụ luôn đi bác.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Schneider hàng của Đức mà chẳng lẽ thua Nhật hả anh


Chính vì giá nó ngang ngửa với Yaskawa với bảo hành 3 năm hơn hẳn Yaskawa có 1 năm nên mình mới ok.

----------


## haianhelectric

> máy về chưa anh?


Máy chắc 10 hôm nữa mới về tới nhà anh ạ.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác báo giá dịch vụ luôn đi bác.


Dương ơi anh chưa xây dựng được giá cụ thể, nhưng anh em trong diễn đàn sẽ ưu tiên giá rẻ nhất. Ai có cái bảng giá cho mình xin để tham khảo cái nhỉ, cảm ơn nhiều.

----------

imechavn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Dương ơi anh chưa xây dựng được giá cụ thể, nhưng anh em trong diễn đàn sẽ ưu tiên giá rẻ nhất. Ai có cái bảng giá cho mình xin để tham khảo cái nhỉ, cảm ơn nhiều.


có kèm cắt ống luôn đúng ko bác
em cần cắt ít ống titan dày 1mm  :Big Grin:

----------


## haianhelectric

> có kèm cắt ống luôn đúng ko bác
> em cần cắt ít ống titan dày 1mm


Đường kính tròn max 200mm, hộp 150mm.Titan cắt laser được không nhỉ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Dương ơi anh chưa xây dựng được giá cụ thể, nhưng anh em trong diễn đàn sẽ ưu tiên giá rẻ nhất. Ai có cái bảng giá cho mình xin để tham khảo cái nhỉ, cảm ơn nhiều.


trung bình cắt lẻ hoặc cắt nhiều lần đục thì tính 10d/mm2

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> trung bình cắt lẻ hoặc cắt nhiều lần đục thì tính 10d/mm2


Cảm ơn nhé,Mình tưởng cắt theo mét dài chứ, mà còn phụ thuộc vào độ dày của vật liệu chứ nhỉ. 10đ/mm2 --10.000.000đ/M2 à cái này chắc cho inox 1mm nhỉ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cảm ơn nhé,Mình tưởng cắt theo mét dài chứ, mà còn phụ thuộc vào độ dày của vật liệu chứ nhỉ. 10đ/mm2 --10.000.000đ/M2 à cái này chắc cho inox 1mm nhỉ.


gần như là chuẩn trong SG này là thế dày 1mm thì 1 mét tới là 10k, dày 2mm là 20k, 4mm là 40k, 

rẻ bằng 1/2 cắt dây nhưng cắt nhanh hơn so với cắt dây với nhu cầu chính xác tương đối.

nếu cắt 1mm inox quảng cáo mà sl cỡ 100m tới thì chỉ còn khoảng 7k thôi.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

Cám ơn Nam nhé, Để mình tham khao thêm xem ngoài Bắc họ tính thế nào, hiện tại có tham khảo vài nơi thì thấy inox 1mm họ đang tính 17k/m, nhiều thì 13k/m. Có nơi họ ghi hẳn giá thế này:

----------


## haianhelectric

Đây là thông số và độ dày vật liệu có thể cắt được để mọi người xem trước khi cắt:
Metal Plate and Tube Laser Cutting Machine KJG-1530DT, là dòng máy cắt laser fiber cao cấp  của hãng ACCURL với công suất 700W, sử dụng nguồn IPG của (Đức), đầu cắt Raytools (Thụy Sỹ) với hệ thống động cơ Servo Schneider (Pháp) cho tốc độ di chuyển không tải lên đến 72m/ phút và tốc độ cắt lên đến 24m/phút. Độ chính xác 0.03mm, gia tốc đạt 1G..
- Cắt kim loại dạng tấm , bao gồm: Thép; Inox; Đồng vàng; Đồng đỏ;Nhôm; Thép mạ kẽm..

- Cắt kim loại dạng ống : Hình tròn, vuông, chữ nhật, elips..

- Khắc trên tất cả kim loại.

- Khổ cắt kim loại dạng tấm: 1500mm x 3000mm

- Đường kính cắt ống trụ lớn nhất: 200mm và nhỏ nhất 20mm, chiều dài 3000mm.

- Chiều dày cắt:Sắt (carbon steel) =10mm ;Inox (Stainless steel) = 5mm ;Đồng thau (Brass) = 3mm ;Đồng đỏ (Copper) = 3mm ;Nhôm (Aluminum) = 2mm

----------

